# What stores or websites can I buy wood for slingshots?



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Can anybody help me with where to buy the wood to make my slingshot frames and also the laminate wood from? Stores or websites? Would like to try to make one just to see if I can. All help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks guys....... Doug


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Can anybody help me with where to buy the wood to make my slingshot frames and also the laminate wood from? Stores or websites? Would like to try to make one just to see if I can. All help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks guys....... Doug


slingshotforum.com


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody help me with where to buy the wood to make my slingshot frames and also the laminate wood from? Stores or websites? Would like to try to make one just to see if I can. All help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks guys....... Doug
> ...


That is it. one stop shop for all your slingshot needs with quality customer care!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

simple shot


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

simple-shot.com has baltic birch and spectraply blanks,

craft stores like Michael's usually carry some form of baltic birch, but you will probably want to glue a couple pieces together to get a thicker board.

Bamboo cutting boards can make a nice board cut, check discount joints like ross or marshalls. Once again laminating two pieces together may be a good idea.

If you wanna get fancy(and pricy), thinwoods.com sells nice thinstock exotic lumber with which to make laminates.

I'm sure there are many many more places. Maybe some folks will chime in with their favorites.

Good luck. Happy hunting, and happy building. I hope to see your creation posted soon.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

to add to QIMN post- michaels has up to 1/2" birch ply. bamboo wooden spoons from walmart or kmart. kitchen stuff from second hand stores. free wood samples of small pieces from lowes or home depot, such as different plywoods and bamboo- like what i use for palm swells. another source for some free samples is builddirect.com . theres a lot of previous postings on this subject, try a forum search. good luck.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

There's a place called Woodcraft, I know they have one in Tulsa and in Oklahoma City, don't know how far away u are from those.... Kinda pricey but you can see the wood before you buy it. Hand picking your stuff is nice, they usually have an offcuts bin with all sorts of cheap exotic and domestic wood too. Sometimes these online places don't necessarily send you the best stuff.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank y'all soo so much guys. I live about 30 mins outside okc. Ima give this a go and see if I can make one and embarrass myself lol. I know I'll never be a Btoon or anywhere close to that kinda master maker but def seems fun to give this a try. Wish me luck and thank you all


----------

